# check this out



## wildky (Jun 6, 2010)

got that in an email wicked ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

all you need is the URL... our forum will auto embed videos.

Looks cool though. :rockn:


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Seen it before, but its really a piece of engineering.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

that is really cool. nice piece of work:bigok:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Pretty cool. Very different.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

think he needs a little more articulation in the suspension.:bigok:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

That's cool as ice cream! It needs to be entered in one of those top truck challenges.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that goes to show everyone give a ******* a case of old of cold beer and watch what happens


----------

